# List your dream bass rigs...



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 17, 2010)

DREAM RIG:
2 - Antoniotsai Custom 7 String Bass (OWN)
1 - Peavey Tour 215 Bass Cab ($700)
1 - Peavey Tour 810 Bass Cab ($750)
1 - SKB SKB-R8 U.S. Roto Rack ($175)
1 - Tech 21 Sansamp RBI Tube Amp Emulator Rackmount($330)
1 - Peavey CS 4000 Power Amplifier Rackmount ($1050)
1 - BBE 362 Sonic Maximizer Rackmount ($100)
1 - DBX 266XL Compressor/Gate Rackmount ($150)
1 - Korg DTR-1000 Tuner Rackmount (OWN)
1 - Furman M-8X Power Conditioner Rackmount (OWN)
1 - Line 6 X2 XDR95 Wireless System Rackmount (OWN)

I'm almost there, I think I am going to get the cheaper stuff soon, then get the power amp and cabs last.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm pretty damn happy with my Eden setup (WT400+D212XLT+D210XLT) and a Sansamp VT Bass pedal. I'm probably going to add a Fender Sub-Lime bass fuzz and a Source Audio Bass Multiwave Distortion Pro at some point, but they're not necessary.

On the wish list:

1) 1970s-era Ampeg SVT
2) 1970s-era Ampeg 810
3) Dingwall Combustion bass, white with baltic amber guard and maple board


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 17, 2010)

Also, you can get a much cheaper and lighter Carvin rackmount power amp for less. I highly doubt you'll need more than one Powerhouse cab either.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh I definitely don't need it, I just WANT it. You can never be over geared.


----------



## sami (Jan 18, 2010)

I currently have a Peavey Firebass 700 and matching 8x10 cab. I'd like to get the new Tour 700 with a 6x10 of some sort. Not sure of what brand though.

Pedalwise, I use the MXR DI+ and a Digitech Hardwire tuner. I guess the only thing I'd need would be a Maxon CP.

I have a cheap cheap wireless and would love to get the Line6 wireless.

Since we're dreaming here, I guess a side of a couple 4x10's. Hauling around an 8x10 or a 6x10 is too much!

Lastly, a pedalboard with power. Been lazy on getting that so I'll prolly get it first.


----------



## Anarkhia (Jan 19, 2010)

Currently out of my "dream" setup i've got:

- Modulus Quantum 6 String
- Carvin BX1200 Head
- Furman PL-PRO C Rack Mount Power Conditioner
- Korg Pitchblack Tuner



Still need to purchase:

- Modulus Quantum 5 String
- Vader VC810BK



After that i don't know what i would really want or need. Maybe start investing in a custom carvin bass or conklin, or some more modulus's


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 19, 2010)

sami said:


> I have a cheap cheap wireless and would love to get the Line6 wireless.



I HIGHLY recommend it. It's probably the best wireless I've used. It is also rackmountable if you are using a rack.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jan 20, 2010)

As long as this is a dream thread. I'm going to list things I actually dream about and can't actually obtain. Any other gear I'll end up owning eventually. 

_*BASS.*_

I want a matching triplet of EBMM Bongo 4's, made with a one piece maple neck, satin finish, unpainted and with no inlays other than my last name signed on the 12th (Stanley). Two fretted, strung EADG, BEAD. Fretless strung EADG. The body is to be made out of ash, not basswood. The colour on all of them will be a transparant cream. 

_*POWER.*_

Custom made tube power amps. One 25w, one 100w. Two 400w. all built with my custom pre. They will have stainless steel chassis with plexiglass window front and back for ventilation/visual as well as military grade point to point wiring. They will have a wooden wrap with tweed tolex covering the top/sides/bottom, and leather handles for transport. The on/off will be key ignition and a toggle. Outputs will be speakon. 

_*Preamp.*_

I will have one made specifically for me, probably quite similar to my Traynor DB800H. Stainless steel chassis and knobs. Duel built in DI, straight or post preamp. All pots will be linear (one of my biggest gripes about amps) It will have toggles to activate 1-4 preamp tubes. I'm getting tired of writing this out now though.

_*Speakers*_
Bergantino NV series cabs. The 610, 215 and 425 models, at least two of each at my disposal for whichever I choose. I will also get them to build me a custom sealed 1x12+1x5 kickback with my 25w head built in for portable practice. 

I also have a new design for customized rack effects that I wont divulge.

These are all things I dream about owning though.


----------



## Nats (Jan 20, 2010)

whatever geddy lee's setup is


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jan 20, 2010)

Washing machines and rotisseries?


----------



## Nats (Jan 20, 2010)

The Henhouse is no joke


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 20, 2010)

I got to play through what I have wanted for a VERY long time at NAMM - Alembic F-2B pre (essentially the front side to an old Fender Dual Showman) into a powered 2x10 coax Bag End and INFRA processor that drove a powered 21" sub.

I am saving up as it is everything I had hoped it would be - except cheap.


----------



## the unbearable (Jan 20, 2010)

a decent eurb (wish i could afford, and have the talent for), boss odb-3 (own), mxr phase 90 (own) , pv combo 115 (own)


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 21, 2010)

EBS all the way!!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with my current setup:

Furman PL-Plus
DBX 160a
Line6 XDS95
Peterson Strobostomp
MXR Bass DI+
Ampeg SVT-3Pro
Ampeg SVT410HLF

Things I'd like to upgrade:

Line6 XDS95 -> either the XDR95 or the new Relay G90
Ampeg SVT410HLF -> Ampeg SVT610HLF
Ampeg SVT-3Pro -> Ampeg SVT-2Pro or SVT-4Pro
Maybe double up the head/cab and run a wet/dry setup some day
Maybe a couple more pedals for fun

And a better 6-string bass.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 24, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> I'm pretty happy with my current setup:
> 
> Furman PL-Plus
> DBX 160a
> ...



That's win right there.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 14, 2010)

Preamp -> Power Amp -> Bergantino NV615/NV610

I also want a Sunn 300T and a Mesa 400+... and to sell my Traynor head for a classic SVT head to power my Ampeg SVT-810.

An ideal rig for doom:
MORS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Win.

EDIT: Ultimately, I would like some Aguilar and Accugroove gear, but I can't afford anything.

I remember recently Cattle Decapitation was looking for a bassist and I was talking to them about trying out. I did manage to learn a few songs, but I didn't have enough money to move at the current time.

I was hoping to, you know, take over Troy's Aguilar Endorsement. 

As far as basses go, I'm actually pretty content on the ones I have right now, but I would definitely like a few more Spectors! Maybe a lighter six string. The ESP/LTD B-206 is a hefty piece of wood.


----------



## Origin (Feb 14, 2010)

I have .....a Yorkville 100. 



I feel so small right now >_<


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 14, 2010)

Mr. Brian Gibson of Lightning Bolt. I want everything...

he pushing 3000 watts or something.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 14, 2010)

Carvin Icon 5 -> Ampeg SVT-4PRO -> Sansamp RBI -> Avatar 410 Pro -> Profit.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2010)

Basses :

Warwick STD Ash 5 string tuned in drop Ab








Warwick Thumb BO 4 string tuned in either drop C or C#







Warwick Vampire Dark Lord BO tuned to F2 (that the rigth octave?) standard, or a regular Vampyre tuned to F (up a whole step) 







Alien acoustic 4 (drop C/C#) and 5 (drop Ab) strings







Through :

Warwick Pro Fet 3.3







Line 6 Pod bass pro XT







Warwick WCA 411-4 Pro








Or something along those lines, probably stick a Line 6 rack mounted wireless unit in there


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 14, 2010)

1974 Fender Jazz Bass - Natural finish w/ maple fretboard
Lakland Joe Osborne 5 string - Sunburst

70's Ampeg B100R

Pre CBS Fender Bassman Blackface
w/ matching 2x12 cab. 

Ampeg SVT-CL
Ampeg 4x10HE
Ampeg 1x15E

Mesa Boogie M6 Carbine
Mesa Boogie Vintage Powerhouse 6x10

Bass wise I'm more about vintage gear recently.


----------



## TheWreck (Feb 22, 2010)

Bass
EBMM Sterling5/Maple FB (Own)
DingWall Combustion (Maybe this Summer)

Amp/Cabs
Trace Elliot 1210, 500w 2x10 Combo (Own)
Trace Elliot 1518C, 1x15 Compact Cab (Own)

If the project that i'm currently working on, turns out good, i'll get this:
Trace Elliot AH1000
2x Vader 4x10

Rack
Numark Power Conditionner (Own)
Korg DTR2000 (Own)
Rocktron HushSuperC (Own)
Line6 X2XDR95 (Need It)

StompBoxes
MXR DCBrick (Own)
Morley Volume Plus (Own)
MXR Phase100 (Own)
Boss ODB-3 (Own)
EBS BlackLabel MultiComp (Own, If God exists he's in that pedal...)
EHX Stereo Memory Man with Hazaraï (Need it)
EHX Enigma Q (Need it)
MXR M288 Bass Octave (Need it)


----------



## Variant (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 22, 2010)

^ Since he showed me, it's a tossup between that and an Ibanez BTB-676 through the Pod X3  (did I mention I'm not yet a serious bassist or familiar with full bass gear? )


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gimme Chris Wolstenholme's rig, and I'll be a happy man 

Oh, and Justin Chancellor's.

Though, I'm quite enjoying mine for the time being....

Spector Euro 5LX/Fender USA Standard Jazz > Korg DT-10 > EHX Bass Big Muff > Sansamp BDDI > Ampeg B2RE > Warwick WCA410 PRO







Happy with my basses, so I plan getting a couple more pedals and probably upgrade my head/cab near the end of the year


----------



## swayman (Mar 14, 2010)

1. Ampeg Original SVT Silverface Head
2. Ampeg Classic 8x10
3. American Fender 5 string P bass

That is all


----------

